# P220R Nitrate



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Picked up a P220R Nitrate made in Oct 2009.


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Replaced the guide rod with a metal rod and cut the group sizes in half. Well worth the money.


----------

